# ECLSTS...2o14



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

The LSC "Drag & Brag was a great success, with at least 65 great people joining together to share our great LS Railroading hobby.....

Events like this, and the meeting of people, for fun and sharing, is what can help keep our part of the hobby alive and well...

What happened to the support from MLS....?....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What support?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS closed shop awhile ago?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Fr.Fred said:


> The LSC "Drag & Brag was a great success, with at least 65 great people joining together to share our great LS Railroading hobby.....
> 
> Events like this, and the meeting of people, for fun and sharing, is what can help keep our part of the hobby alive and well...
> 
> What happened to the support from MLS....?....




Did you contact Management about the Event ?

Did you ask them for help Or if they were going to have a booth? 

JJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Disregard my post mls closed shop. Wrong web site should have been mlsol. Very SORRY.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

LSOL closed shop.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok sorry again.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...What happened to the support from MLS....?."

Fred did you send a direct request to mls (and other g-gauge organizations/corporations) for "support" ? You *should* know by now the majority of organizations and peoples are only focused on their own worldly needs, latest gadget apps, etc. 


BTW this is also support imho;
http://forums.mylargescale.com/20-large-scale-events/27609-what-s-date-spring-2014-eclsts.html
http://forums.mylargescale.com/20-l...33-eclsts-3d-printer-presentation-friday.html
http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/30066-eclsts-going-thoughts-web-site.html 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/31009-fun-away-eclsts-larry-o-beer-guy.html

So unless you rollout (at very least) a (bcc) email to say the 50+ periodicals/manufacturers/g-gauge flavoured forums, the number of peoples of the world who will just walk up and offer ya a helping hand (or whatever), you'll be able to count them on less than the (usable) fingers of your 2 hands.

This is something I've done in the past (primarily for our ST but also for LSTSs by asking our webmaster to post upcoming shows within our events webpage; http://www.calgarymodelrailway.ca/events.html , Other....

And personally this yr. regards email/forums for ST'14 I just did g-gauge flavoured forums this yr. since there has been no feedback from them ..even the kalmbach corp. could not bother responding nor have they ever had a booth at any our ST' shows, a corp. which self-proclaims itself as a promoter of the model railroading hobby .... nowadays it is just the $ upper management is seemingly interested in) . . . shucks I called their csdept once to give them a heads up that * retailer stocked a min. 4 kalm' periodicals but not GR ..the only response back from the csrep was "would you like to purchase a subscription ?" yeeeech 
. . . . imho ! 

doug c 


p.s. 
And my understanding is that mls is operating under new "management" ! 
I've also noticed for some reason some peoples are using the acronym "mlsol" Are they talking about mls or errrorneously lsol. Using that can confuse a lot of peoples when you're telling a 'story' and referencing a g-gauge forum thread existing or now inactive if referring to lsol not mls. Or we can just presume (mls exposed) authors are the ones (confused), possibly with intermittent spastic 'typing' skills. !!

nite !


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr. Fred;

Well, I kept mostly to the steam tracks, except for forays to buy stuff and procure food. I did have my MLS badge on during the whole show, but as was mentioned above, Shad is no longer the site owner. I guess those of us who are active will just wear our IDs and say "HI" to each other at the show.

Had a great time, and did enjoy the things your folks had on display. The Timesaver + Inglenook Sidings layout is always a crowd pleaser.

Rooster came by the short track when I was running my D-Cell locomotive. He liked it. I may have sowed the seeds for a future Rooster project. 










Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Love it! My dad and I used to do a cartoon strip for our club's newsletter a long time ago; the "D-Cell" engine was the subject of one of them. Cool to see one in the flesh. 

Whose track is that? It looks great! (The gon's cool, too.)

Later,

K


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Last year before the spring York show a few folks tried to get a get together for mls folks but nothing ever happened. At the Denver convention two years ago Keven Strong held a get together for mls folks at his home and it was well attended .If you want something to happen you have to step up and try to make it happen. I made the mistake by typing mlsol disregard it forget about that post SORRY for the third time. Pete.


----------

